# Apr ecu flash worth it??



## bstew802 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thinking about flashing my 08' Jetta 2.5L with APR stage 1 software. My only question is, is the flash worth it for a car without a turbo?


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

i cant speak specifically about apr, however i do have a unitronic tune and i wish i would have been tuned by c2 or um for the fact that they have more options, such as turbo software and sri software. 

so it really just depends on what your ultimate goal is I suppose


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

get the united motorsport tune its the best!! im glad i waited for it


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

I've got the Stg II APR 93 oct tune with supporting mods. And its worth it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

KAKASHIxRABBIT said:


> I've got the Stg II APR 93 oct tune with supporting mods. And its worth it.


 lol, until you drive UM.  

no offense, but APR is likely the worst option on a 2.5... its right there with GIAC.  

i have a couple of GOOD friends with APR, and they were blown away with UM... but they arent looking on spending an extra 300 for the better driveability and the extra 2-5 hp from UM... i mean, they are in bags.../ nuf said/


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

um tune all the way apr is over rated, apr stage two says u need a 260 intake um tune can be use with no changes to the car and i only paid 250 at waterfest only took 40mins


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

I was thinking about a UM tune. Ill probably wait until I get the SRI. I have APR Stage 2 and Like it a lot with the mods I have. I just cant spend another $300 for 2-5hp unless I add the SRI, then it would be worth the extra $300 for a tune.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Send me a PM and we can talk about getting you some C2 Motorsports software!!!


----------

